#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Studio 100 Zomerfestival" 2007 Ahoy-Rotterdam

## NiTRO

Foto's van Studio 100's Zomerfestival in de Ahoy Rotterdam.

Equipment oa:
200x new Showtec LED Octostrips 

Onderstaande kroonluchter bevat:
200x Showtec Parcan 64





Meer pics @ :
Studio 100 Zomerfestival 2007- Ahoy Rotterdam (NL)

Filmpjes @ :

Studio 100 Zomerfestival 2007- Ahoy Rotterdam (NL)

----------


## AJB

Erg mooi! Eindelijk weer eens een ontwerp dat niet bomvol lampen hangt maar gewoon erg mooi is met de juiste middelen. Laat die Belgen maar schuiven  :Wink:

----------


## Nit-Wit

Aangezien video OOK licht is, en wij daar toch wel de krachtigste lampen van het setje hadden hangen (projectoren) ook maar een equipment list van het video  :Big Grin:  :

- Palen: 9.20m hoog met 48 units Mitrix
- D'n deur 168 panelen Mitrix
- Projectie: 3 x Barco FLM R20+

en was van een Nederlands bedrijf: JVR

----------


## NiTRO

Volgende keer toch maars langskomen dan  :Big Grin:     Kan ik ook eens zien wat er allemaal van VID inhangt!

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Volgende keer toch maars langskomen dan     Kan ik ook eens zien wat er allemaal van VID inhangt!



VID ? wasda

----------


## NiTRO

> VID ? wasda



Video   :Wink:  als in projectoren en etc.

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Ben er ook geweest met de kids (die moesten ook mee).
Het was inderdaad geen spektakel als eerder in ahoy met die grote cirkel boven het schuine podium. Die hebben we op DVD, dat zag er erg indrukwekkend uit, alleen al hoe het er hing.
Deze keer was de nadruk niet hierop gelegd, de meeste lampen hingen "onzichtbaar" boven het podium en tussen de doeken achterin. Als je het podium eerst zag met de lampen uit lijkt het tegen te vallen.
Totdat de show begint !!
Er hing echt meer dan genoeg om er elke keer weer iets moois uit te halen. En gelukkig grotendeels met lampen gedaan, video deel was een toevoeging hierop en geen hoofdzaak zoals je tegenwoordig bij veel grote producties ziet. Goede show waar volgens mij erg goed vooraf over nagedacht is, maar dat kun je wel aan die belgen overlaten !

Frank

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Video   als in projectoren en etc.



ah, zo, wij noemen dat inderdaad VIDEO  :Smile: 

enne, nog een picture van de set met video:

----------


## voederbietel

zijn dat nou blinders boven elke mh of branden de displays?

----------


## axs

> zijn dat nou blinders boven elke mh of branden de displays?



cateyes / ashtrays / 2lite

----------


## beyma

Het "decor" lijkt behoorlijk afgekeken van Frans Bauer , of zou het dezelfde ontwerper zijn geweest ?!

----------


## kokkie

> Het "decor" lijkt behoorlijk afgekeken van Frans Bauer , of zou het dezelfde ontwerper zijn geweest ?!



Misschien was het wel andersom???

In het ieder geval is het een typisch PWL/Studio 100 design, dus helemaal niets afgekeken van Frans.

----------


## Maniana

hej;
ik wou maar even zeggen ik denk ook niet dat de lichttechniekers dezelfde als die van Frans, vooral dat die van studio 100 werken voor het zelfde bedrijf, wat eigenlijk een onderaaneming van studio 1OO is ben de naam even vergeten. Dit is toch zo in Belgie.

----------


## neeltje

hm, dat klopt niet helemaal: lichtdesing = PWL (= painting with light), dezelfde jongens die Clouseau, Natalia, ... doen, de lichttechniekers zitten op alle grote shows in belgie met een niet al te hoog rock'n'roll gehalte.
Zij doen wel alles voor studio 100, maar ze hebben dus echt wel meer klanten dan enkel de studio. Zij hebben ook niets te zien met Studio 100, buiten dat dit hun klant is. Licht en geluid worden dan weer gehuurd bij andere bedrijven, ...

----------


## Maniana

hej neeltje

bedankt voor u comment, dit wist ik zelf niet. 
Ik wist wel dat alle grote LJ in belgie inderdaad voor meerdere optredens werken. En inderdaad ik had het over PWL.

grz

----------


## AJB

Painting With Light levert wereldwijd operators en voorziet naast pop/rock artiesten bijvoorbeeld ook alle Holiday On Ice shows van ontwerp + programmatie. Naast theater / rock-n-roll doen ze ook veel Tv werk. Voor Studio 100 tourt nu Pinokkio ook door de Nederlandse schouwburgen (operator/design PWL).

Check WEBSITE PWL

Weer genoeg reclame voor de zuiderburen  :Wink:

----------

